# Look at these cuties



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I still check out available puppies from time to time (torturing myself!) Check out the year old male and the little girl available Dec 14th......too cute for words!! :wub: 

http://rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, those puppies are adorable!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh soooo cute!

Speaking of being tortured, check out this boy from Richeleau
http://richmaltese.com/Stewartlittle.html

*dies* He is way too cute!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you scroll down the page, you'll notice Tonia will be placing some of her retirees soon. She usually does it at the end of each year. For any of you looking for a beautiful Rhapsody retiree, now's the time!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> Oh soooo cute!
> 
> Speaking of being tortured, check out this boy from Richeleau
> http://richmaltese.com/Stewartlittle.html
> ...


Oh, how I wish they weren't looking for a 'only puppy' home for Stewart.  I would just love to spoil that little guy rotten! DH & I are retired, home all the time, but we have two Spoiled Yorkies, one is almost 9 years old, and the other is almost 12 years old.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smheat: Why do you guys insist on torchuring me like this? :bysmilie: Every time I see a maltese pup I have to start all over again....

I don't need another dog
I don't need another dog
I don't need another dog..


Oh, it's not working....I want another one!!! I'm in love with the itty bitty tiny little guy from Richmaltese


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, the Rhapsody puppies are darling and what a great opportunity for getting a well-bred Malt. 

And Stewart Little ... what a total darling and the perfect Malt for someone who wants a constant companion and a smaller size, etc.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I still check out available puppies from time to time (torturing myself!) Check out the year old male and the little girl available Dec 14th......too cute for words!! :wub:
> 
> http://rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html[/B]





> Oh soooo cute!
> 
> Speaking of being tortured, check out this boy from Richeleau
> http://richmaltese.com/Stewartlittle.html
> ...


What beautiful baby both of them have. My heart is going pitter patter pitter patter. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=471526
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, *you* have puppies!!! ....and aren't we due for some more pictures of them???


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=471604
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehehe Yes you are due some Maggie and Skye pics. I was going to get them yesturday but Rhonda went off with my oldest daughter so I could not get any. But she is out of school all week. I am going to do my very best to get pics today. You are all going to be shocked when you see the coats. 

And Skye I was holding and playing with him last night. I knew he was small but he back side will still fit perfectly in the palm of my hand. And my hand is not big. He is still so tiny.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Rhapsody is one of my favorite sites (because they put a date on when they update!) - I love the puppies and I wouldn't mind having a retired pup either! I'm trying to be good and save my money for a show puppy. (this could take several years).


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

So precious, every one of them :wub: 

ginny


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I love the 'boys', and the Rhapsody one that says ready Nov. 11 could steal my heart. :wub: That is if there is any leftover from Shoni! :wub: 
I don't think a 1 yr. old male could be called a retiree......Is that the retiree some have mentioned?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I love the 'boys', and the Rhapsody one that says ready Nov. 11 could steal my heart. :wub: That is if there is any leftover from Shoni! :wub:
> I don't think a 1 yr. old male could be called a retiree......Is that the retiree some have mentioned?[/B]


Dee, the retirees are girls, I think. Scroll way down on the page to the section called "Retired Dogs". :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=471678
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason I wondered if they meant the 1 yr. old boy was there are no Retirees listed there. She does have a note saying there should be some soon. :mellow:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=471544
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it sure can't hurt to ask them! Seriously, I think they just want a home that will appreciate him for what he is - an extremely well-bred little boy who is going to be GORGEOUS. I know if I was looking for a pet, I'd call about him. This is one special little puppy and the price they are asking for him is extremely reasonable. 

He is going to make someone very happy, you can just tell!


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

All those puppies are real pieces of pie :wub: :wub: :wub: I don't know if this happened to anyone else but I just found the pet puppies more beautiful than the prospective show ones, Am I silly or what????


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> All those puppies are real pieces of pie :wub: :wub: :wub: I don't know if this happened to anyone else but I just found the pet puppies more beautiful than the prospective show ones, Am I silly or what????[/B]


Those little show pups are going ot have gorgeous faces as adults. they are all cute though!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

They are all beautiful. 

Jacob Maltese also has two beautiful little boys available. I met these darlings this summer just after they were born. They are out of Debbie's Ch. Jacob's Perfect Grace (who was the model for her website banner) and a Divine boy.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> the Rhapsody one that says ready Nov. 11 could steal my heart. :wub:[/B]


oooomg! :shocked: the EYES on that boy! :smheat: i have a thing for big eyes, and his are fantastic! :wub: 

and i tend to like the more sturdier malts.... :biggrin:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG!!! awww!!!! Those are all some beautiful babies!!! I swear there is something about Maltese faces that just makes me feel so warm and fuzzy  I love them!!! That little boy on top that is smiling, is so precious! :wub: :wub:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

All of the puppy links posted in this thread are great. I especially love the way Richelieu puts out all of their info so that they don't have to wasted a lot of time talking about shipping, etc. That Stewart Little is a doll......too small for me, though. My girls are between 5-6 pounds but I think they'd be way too big for a little one like that.......


----------



## tomncp (Dec 20, 2007)

Its very cute...Thank you and if you want to read articles I have some suggestions...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Its very cute...Thank you and if you want to read articles I have some suggestions...[/B]


I'm confused- articles about what? I see you are new to the forum, welcome!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh puppies! I could just melt looking at them!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

There is something about that first little male (8 months) that steals my heart :wub: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Roxygirl13 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh they are all so darn cute!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

....sigh.... :wub: :wub: :wub: I have to keep tellin myself that i cant get my life together and get another pup at the same time... 

...gotta move out of the parents house... gotta move out.... gotta move out... no more pups... no more pups... :brownbag:


----------



## tuli (Dec 12, 2007)

Ohhh I have to totally agree. This is torture ! 
I just can't wait 'till my next baby, around two or three years :bysmilie:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...those babies are so cute!! :wub: :wub: I have puppy fever... :smheat:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

*sigh* WHY am i getting the dreaded red x on some of tonia's puppy pics?!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

> *sigh* WHY am i getting the dreaded red x on some of tonia's puppy pics?![/B]


I've had Rhapsody's site saved in my favorites for a couple years now. She's not too far away from me :biggrin: I am just in love with her dogs. They are absolutely gorgeous. I'm hoping to buy a maltese from her in a few years. I think I check her puppy site at least once a week. I love looking at and wishing for one of those beautiful babies :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=491226
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always look for her retirees. It's usually this time of year that she retires some of her girls and places them in pet homes.

Lucky you if you get to own one of her puppies someday!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I also love looking at her site because she updates it frequently. The pictures with the dreaded X now has a beautiful 7 month old little girl. The female and male bro/sis pair are adorable also.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> I've had Rhapsody's site saved in my favorites for a couple years now. She's not too far away from me :biggrin: I am just in love with her dogs. They are absolutely gorgeous. I'm hoping to buy a maltese from her in a few years. I think I check her puppy site at least once a week. I love looking at and wishing for one of those beautiful babies :wub:[/B]


I have 2 babies from Tonia & I just adore them. :wub: :wub: Even though I keep telling myself that I do not need 3 babies, I can't help looking at her puppy page at least once a week.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I also love it that Tonia keeps her page up. Her site is a favorite for that reason!!! 
She does have beautiful fur-babies* :thumbsup:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I think Tonia just added some new pups not sure... but i am falling in love with her girl the 2nd picture one... how i wish i can have her :wub: her babies are beautiful!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I think Tonia just added some new pups not sure... but i am falling in love with her girl the 2nd picture one... how i wish i can have her :wub: her babies are beautiful![/B]



She has been there for days I have been drooling over her for a few days now. :smheat: :smheat: :smheat:


----------

